# Dimebag Darrell R.I.P.



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy birthday brotha, R.I.P

R.I.P. - Dimebag Darrell (1966-2004)

YouTube - Pantera Revolution is my name









*Statement from Atlantic Records*
December 9, 2004

We are shocked and saddened by last night's horrible and senseless shootings. This is a tragic day for the music community, and our thoughts and prayers go out to the victims, their families, and the surviving members of Damageplan and their crew. Dimebag Darrell was an exceptional musician and an extraordinary person. Along with his brother and bandmate, Vinnie Paul, he was a member of the Elektra/Atlantic family for the past 14 years, and he will be deeply missed. The bravery displayed by Damageplan, their crew, their fans, and the local police will never be forgotten. ********************************************************************​
*Damageplan drummer Vinnie Paul, brother of Dimebag Darrell*
"With all his greatness and accomplishments on the guitar, DIME will be missed more for his giving personality, charisma, caring for others, love and most of all his HEART!! Twice as big as the state of TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!! DIME gave it all everyday to each and every one of us and our lives have forever been hollowed without him...Thanks to all of you for reaching out to us in this time of our immeasurable loss. REST IN PEACE BROTHER DIME!!!!!!"
*Geezer Butler*
"Dimebag- one of the nicest blokes I have met on the road, one of the greatest musicians to grace our world. Senselessly taken from us by yet another act of gun violence. Rest in peace- thanks for the music and the man."
*Doug Sabolick - A Life Once Lost*
"A sad f***ing day for sure, some miserable 20 something fuck killed a legend. A man who inspired so many to rip and thrash. Pantera was and still is my favorite group and Dimebag was the one who inspired me the pick up the axe , the bottle and the joint and just f***ing RIP! I remember being 13 years old and just blasting "Far Beyond Driven" all day long. Darrell was who I looked up to, someone who did things on his own terms and still succeeded!
"To the dumb f*** who did this I hope you rot in hell you miserable scumbag!" Doug - ALOL
*Phil Labonte - All That Remains*
"I don't know what to say the whole band is shocked our thoughts and prayers go out to everyone!" 
*Cory Brandon - Norma Jean*
"I think it's insane and scary and most of all sad that this had to happen. how lame. hearing about this sort of stuff pretty much pisses me off! Metal will miss that dude for sure. I liked him. RIP "cowboy from hell."
*Dan Jacobs - Atreyu*
"It's a sad day when being such a good guitar player can get you killed. Metal will never be the same." 
*Keith Buckley - Every Time I Die*
" There are alot of counterfactuals involved in senseless deaths like that of Dimebags. What if it had been one of our shows. What if there are more people than we know capable of such atrocities. What if it had been me. But these "what-ifs" only come about after a period of reflection. The more sincere questions are the most immediate. Mine was this. "Why did Pantera break up in the first place".
*Trevor - UNEARTH*
"This is a sad day for Heavy Metal, Rock'n'roll and for all his family, friends and legion of fans around the world.
Dimebag Darrell was one of the nicest and most genuine human beings all of us in Unearth have ever met. His presence, music and most of all his friendship will be dearly missed. Dime loved life, cared about people and was a true rock icon. Everything about him was admirable.
Our thoughts and hearts go out to his family and friends."
*Ed Conroy - Full Blown Chaos*
"That's a idol and a legend gone for no reason. There is no reason for something like this to happen and it's frightening to think if this could happen in the future if ,say, some crazed fan jumps on stage and does something like that at a full blown show. With Darrell, man, it's just a waste of talent. People all over are just bummed out about it. Whether he was a friend or not, his influence can be heard all around music now.
*Mark Morton - Lamb of God*
"Dime's music was a huge influence on me personally and on Lamb of God as a whole. as a guitar player he was a true inovator. his sound tone and style shapped modern metal and his riffs are constantly referenced by nearly every band in metal including my own. only recently did i have the pleasure of hanging out with him on a personal level and he was as genuine and down to earth as anyone you would ever meet. this is a huge loss to the music world."
*Bobby C. - A Life Once Lost*
"Not only was Dime progressive musician, his image and style of playing changed the face of metal to this day...Light one up in his memory."
*Maria Ferrero*
"Actions speak louder than words - the mark these class act people have put forth on the world will never be rivaled and never fade!"


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good post EC. Happy b-day DD..............


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think the guy gets enough credit, an AWESOME guitarist and one of the most influential ones for me that is..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Boy I don't know who this person is .. but if you an buz like him he is ok with me ... Rip and H-bday:angel:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i miss pantera.... very sad... dime was an amazing person!! r.i.p.!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here you go T. He's the lead guitarist and this is one of their "Power Ballads" so to speak..lol This is Pantera.
I'm posting this one because you aren't a metal fan this one is a little more impressive..Take notes newbies..

YouTube - Pantera Cemetery Gates


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i miss pantera.... very sad... dime was an amazing person!! r.i.p.!!


Me too, I still have the first Vulgar Display of Power I ever bought, played it so much it dont work anymore..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh Boy I don't know who this person is .. but if you an buz like him he is ok with me ... Rip and H-bday:angel:


He is just one of the greatest people to ever pick a guitar up!!!

He will be forever missed and most definitely never forgotten!!!

*":angel:R.I.P. DIMEBAG:angel:"*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Me too, I still have the first Vulgar Display of Power I ever bought, played it so much it dont work anymore..


Mine to....Walk and This Love are 2 of their best songs...well I think they are.
Cowboys from Hell was great to..

This Love Video


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea them were the dayz..oh, i ment daze..*laughs* i miss pantera they use to be and still are (or at lest to me and my friends who like to ride old school) the shit! now if we could just bring back kurt we'd all be happy.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> yea them were the dayz..oh, i ment daze..*laughs* i miss pantera they use to be and still are (or at lest to me and my friends who like to ride old school) the shit! now if we could just bring back kurt we'd all be happy.


What do you mean, Kurt is still alive, I saw him yesterday in Detroit..lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Mine to....Walk and This Love are 2 of their best songs...well I think they are.
> Cowboys from Hell was great to..
> 
> This Love Video
> ...


YES! Awesome videos......:thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> What do you mean, Kurt is still alive, I saw him yesterday in Detroit..lol


That ain't shit. I saw tupac at McDonalds. LMFAO

My favorite Pantera song...

YouTube - Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> What do you mean, Kurt is still alive, I saw him yesterday in Detroit..lol


You didn't happen to see Layne ( Alice and Chains frontman) with him did you?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> You didn't happen to see Layne ( Alice and Chains frontman) with him did you?


Nope it was just Kurt. Long dirty blonde hair, worn out jeans with holes in the knees, Couldn't of been mistaken..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> That ain't shit. I saw tupac at McDonalds. LMFAO
> 
> My favorite Pantera song...
> 
> YouTube - Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone


AWE DUDE! You know how much a pic of him would go for on e-bay?...lol

Another good one Buz!. I knew you had good taste..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

YouTube - Tupac at McDonalds (special edition)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO @ Buz...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

it's getting arounf that time again!!listening to "walk" right now... need a dimebag month


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

The chilling thing for me is that it happened less than 20 minutes away from my house. My boyfriend is a drummer and was there along with a few of the other members of his band. When Dime was shot, Jeff, (the lead guitar player) was only a few feet away and actually got some blood on him. It was aweful and deffinitely a night I will never forget! 
Pantera always has and always will be one of the badest bands of there time I went to many of there shows! Much respect is awlays given when bands play at the Al Rosa and Dime always gets a shout out and the croud goes WILD!!! 
He'll never be forgotten and always respected


----------

